# Salter wiring question



## Mistel (Nov 20, 2001)

I have a 1990 f150 that I use to plow a few lots that are part of our family business. I bought a used Meyers mini salter this year and replaced the motor. I need to wire it up but have no plugs or haress at the rear. I need to know what would be a good way to wire it from scratch. I have got no wires or switches with it when I bought it. i'm not much of a mechanic so simplicity is best

Thanks


----------



## plowman (Dec 10, 2002)

GO TO YOUR LOCAL AUTO PARTS AND GET A TRAILER WIRE HARNESS KIT . FIND A LOCAL PLOW PARTS DEALER OR CATLOG AND GET A CONTROLER TO AJUST THE SPEEDS .USE TWO OF THE WIRES FROM THE KIT , THE CONTROLER WILL COME WITH WIRING DIAG.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

GO TO WWW.ANGELOS-SUPPLIES.COM THEY HAVE THE WIRING HARNESS AND CONTROL BOX FOR IT. I GOT MINE FROM THEM AND WAS HAPPY WITH THEM. LOOK UNDER BUYERS MINI SANDER. BUYERS AND MEYERS ARE THE SAME. LOL


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

whats all the yelling about?


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

plowman and WOODY367,

Lose the caps, it is considered yelling, It will save you a lot of grief.

Rick


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Go to www.awdirect.com
order 2 SM-9A plugs use those for the connections at the bumper
Order the control box from one of the aforementioned places, and follow the directions from that kit
Dino


----------



## Mistel (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. Whats happened so far is that I was trying to save few bucks so I bought the salter used for $250 but it needed a new motor. Paid $290 for new motor, but it also needed the auger, spreader and coupling, another $200. the speed control is over $200 so I dont want to buy one unless absolutely neccessary. I was thinking just an on off switch ($12) or a three position switch, low , medium, high. Considering a new one is $1800 Canadian I guess I am better off but its getting close


----------



## rockcrusher4x4 (Dec 23, 2002)

I have an older western salter and a buyers that I run off of a two way switch to power it and a trailer wiring hook up. The tricky part is you don't have any adjustment for the spread speed so you have to adjust your truck speed. I usually spread in 2nd gear and slow down in the areas that the salt needs to be thicker. Been running both salters for 4 years that way, works for me, couldn't see spending the extra $200.00 for all the controls. Good luck 
Joe


----------

